# rumors about a new EF-S 10-22mm ??



## Gothmoth (Aug 12, 2011)

this morning a customer told me he read about a new EF-S 10-22mm that will be released soon (whatever soon means).

i never heard about this.
given that the release was in late 2004... are there any such rumors that are worth it (CR3  )?


----------



## YoukY63 (Aug 12, 2011)

I guess he heard about a new Canon ultra-wide zoom. Which is really coming soon. The Canon 8-15mm F4L (tested recently on Lenstip: http://www.lenstip.com/index.php?test=obiektywu&test_ob=311. ;D
But never heard about an update of the 10-22mm yet. ???


----------



## dstppy (Aug 12, 2011)

2x -- why would they update a lens that sells well enough, and balances out the same as the other 3 competing lenses from the same class?

http://www.lensrentals.com/rent/canon/lenses/wide-angle/canon-ef-s-10-22mm-f3.5-4.5

I think they were talking just to talk . . . I'm an expert on that ;D


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 12, 2011)

Well, _NOW_ there's a rumor about a new 10-22mm. But it's the first I've heard.


----------



## Gothmoth (Aug 12, 2011)

dstppy said:


> 2x -- why would they update a lens that sells well enough, and balances out the same as the other 3 competing lenses from the same class?



well canon has updated the 18-55mm IS and there was no reason either.
beside a few pennys they save on production cost.

but i dont think the rumor is true.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 12, 2011)

Gothmoth said:


> well canon has updated the 18-55mm IS and there was no reason either.
> beside a few pennys they save on production cost.



The 18-55mm IS is the Rebel kit lens - as such, Canon sells more of that lens than any other, and possibly more than all others combined. Saving a few pennies per lens is a _very good_ reason for them to 'update' it. It makes sense for them to update best-selling lenses - the sub-$300 lenses, they gave the EF-S 55-250mm lens the same profit-generating update. The 10-22mm is a great lens, but not a real best-seller for Canon - most likely it would not be cost-effective to re-tool the production line for cosmetic changes.


----------



## LuCoOc (Aug 12, 2011)

Can't see any reason why Canon should update the 10-22mm exept if they make it faster. Something like the Tokina 11-16 would be nice.



neuroanatomist said:


> Gothmoth said:
> 
> 
> > well canon has updated the 18-55mm IS and there was no reason either.
> ...



Also keep in mind that the average consumer wants the latest tech-gear. If they hear the lens was anounced almost a decade ago but Nikon's just last year (ok I think I made that up) they probably prefer the Nikon. Same reason why they update Rebels and Powershots every year.


Addition:
I don't consider the EF-S 10-22mm to be an 'average-consumer-lens'


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 12, 2011)

LuCoOc said:


> Also keep in mind that the average consumer wants the latest tech-gear. If they hear the lens was anounced almost a decade ago but Nikon's just last year (ok I think I made that up) they probably prefer the Nikon. Same reason why they update Rebels and Powershots every year.



True, but the 'average consumer' is not the target market for the EF-S 10-22mm. The average consumer would look at that lens and say, "_Damn, that's expensive...why would I pay that much for just a lens when I can get a brand new T3i with a lens for the same price?!?_"


----------



## LuCoOc (Aug 12, 2011)

neuroanatomist said:


> LuCoOc said:
> 
> 
> > Also keep in mind that the average consumer wants the latest tech-gear. If they hear the lens was anounced almost a decade ago but Nikon's just last year (ok I think I made that up) they probably prefer the Nikon. Same reason why they update Rebels and Powershots every year.
> ...



Yes, of course. Forgot to mention that in the paragraph. It was more a reply on Gothmoth's post than on yours.


----------



## dr croubie (Aug 14, 2011)

neuroanatomist said:


> Well, _NOW_ there's a rumor about a new 10-22mm.



Well, there's a reason this site isn't called canonfacts.com, rumours have to start somewhere  

Assuming the info was correct, and it is about an EF 10-22 replacement, i wouldn't think there'd be that much incentive in sheer volume to update it ... but if you look at the sales numbers of the Tamrons, Sigmas, Tokinas, they must add up to enough of a reason to update the 10-22. Some have better IQ in parts, some have a wider range (down to 8mm), the Tokinas have fixed f/4 and f/2.8 apertures. I still can't decide where the sweet-spot in all of them lies so haven't bought one yet.

But maybe the original 'rumour' could have just been mis-interpretation of the 8-15 f/4 fisheye (De-Fisheye it and it might beat the 10-22, anyone tried it yet?) or the 'rumoured' Full-Frame 12-24 (hey, if they can zoom down to 12mm on full frame, they should be able to zoom to 8mm on EF-S, even sigma can do that, do you want sigma to beat you, eh, canon?).

Still, i'm more excited about the EF-S 11mm f/2 prime patent, but not holding my breath to hold one in my hands...


----------



## macgregor mathers (Aug 14, 2011)

dr croubie said:


> ... or the 'rumoured' Full-Frame 12-24 (hey, if they can zoom down to 12mm on full frame, they should be able to zoom to 8mm on EF-S, even sigma can do that, do you want sigma to beat you, eh, canon?).



Canon had 8 years to announce an ultra wide zoom to compete with the Sigma lens, so apparently Canon "wants Sigma to beat it" (or doesn't think it can profit from such a lens, or prefers to use it's limited resources to produce more profitable lenses, or whatever).

With the Sigma 12-24mm mark II and the Nikkor 14-24mm f/2.8 out there, I wouldn't rule out the possibility Canon would join the party, but all considered, I'd rather buy the Sigma than wait for Canon's response (or lack thereof).


----------

